# NTLDR file Missing. Need help to install bcupdate2.exe utility



## ars1co (Feb 17, 2005)

I turned on my computer this morning and got this message. went to the microsoft support website and they said that I needed to copy two files into a floppy disk, (NTLDR and NTDETECT.). It also said that I need bcupdate2.exe I got this utility in a floppy but I don't know how can I install it in my computer or how to run it. Please help me if you can.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello ars1co

You may want to take a look at this link http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?p=66261


----------



## ars1co (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Geekgirl:

I did what you suggested in the link, however it didn't work. any other ideas?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

What did you install if anything prior to the "NTLDR file Missing" error message? Or can you remember anything that happened prior to shutting down the pc?

Try this
1. Insert the Windows XP bootable CD into the computer.
2. When prompted to press any key to boot from the CD, press any key.
3. Once in the Windows XP setup menu press the "R" key to repair Windows.
4. Log into your Windows installation by pressing the "1" key and pressing enter.
5. You will then be prompted for your administrator password, enter that password.
6. Copy the below two files to the root directory of the primary hard disk. In the below example we are copying these files from the CD-ROM drive letter "E". This letter may be different on your computer.

copy e:\i386\ntldr c:\
copy ntdetect.com c:\

7. Once both of these files have been successfully copied, remove the CD from the computer and reboot.
_info_


----------



## ars1co (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you very much GeekGirl. I fixed my computer

:sayyes:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

That's good to hear !! 
I hope I helped


----------

